# Coakham bloodhounds - anyone go out with?



## alsxx (12 August 2013)

Hoping to be able to go out with the Coakham this winter on my little mare, currently working on fitness haha! 

As a newbie though I'd be going by myself so slightly daunting (although a way off yet!). Is it possible to go home part way through the day? I wouldn't want to over-do it to start with and would much rather end on a good note and both of us have fun 

Are there any more sedate hunts earlier on the season or is it full systems go right from the start?

Thanks!!


----------



## Tobiano (16 August 2013)

hi alsxx - I am not in Coakham country but last year I went out with the East Anglian Bloodhounds for the first time.  I found some info on their website and emailed someone to ask all the questions you have.  they were incredibly helpful and they had a Second Field Master whose job basically was to look after the newbies at the back and at the first meet I introduced myself and she looked after me.  Try and go out hound exercising first - they will probably have hound rides in August / September, which are shorter and slower than the actual hunts.  When you do go on a hunt, you will be able to stop part way through, as long as you can trust your horse to let you turn him away from all the others and hack back to the lorry!  Good luck - hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## alsxx (18 August 2013)

tobiano said:



			hi alsxx - I am not in Coakham country but last year I went out with the East Anglian Bloodhounds for the first time.  I found some info on their website and emailed someone to ask all the questions you have.  they were incredibly helpful and they had a Second Field Master whose job basically was to look after the newbies at the back and at the first meet I introduced myself and she looked after me.  Try and go out hound exercising first - they will probably have hound rides in August / September, which are shorter and slower than the actual hunts.  When you do go on a hunt, you will be able to stop part way through, as long as you can trust your horse to let you turn him away from all the others and hack back to the lorry!  Good luck - hope you have a wonderful time.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! Thanks for your reply! I hadn't thought to e-mail and ask, but will do  I will also enquire about hound exercise. I'm lucky in that a local riding club also runs mock hunts locally, so plan to go out with them a couple of times initially as an introduction for us both. Fortunately my little mare is very well mannered and I expect she would be fine to turn and take home.


----------



## TGM (18 August 2013)

The Coakham usually do puppy hunting before the Opening Meet and these are usually shorter, more sedate and with less jumping than the normal meets so are a good introduction.


----------



## alsxx (19 August 2013)

Wonderful! Thanks TGM!!


----------



## Gypley (21 August 2013)

Although I haven't hunted with them, I did follow them on foot a few times last year. I have to say, what a lovely friendly bunch they are! 
Both times I had a really lovely day.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (21 August 2013)

I will be out with the coakham for the first time this season!! Have done a few mock hunts and once with the Kent and Surrey blood hounds but will be my first full season! Heard lots of good things about the coakham and thoroughly looking forward to getting out. I am going out with a friend but he is much braver than I am so if you want a friend p.m me


----------



## alsxx (21 August 2013)

Have pm'd you! ;-)


----------



## soot (21 August 2013)

I go out with the coakham a few time every winter and always have such a wonderful time. I go on my 14.2hh traditional cob and everyone is very welcoming  PM if you'd like more info etc


----------

